
Show HN: Curated SaaS Inspiration List - heofizzy
https://saasinspire.com
======
pdwittig
Good work. This is pretty cool and looks really clean. As someone currently
work on a SaaS product, I find sites like this super useful to find design
inspiration without spending a lot of time hunting for good examples. Out of
curiosity, what exactly do I get by subscribing - a curated list of new
additions on some recurring basis? (might be worth clarifying on the site)

~~~
heofizzy
Thank you! Right now I haven't planned what kind of information exactly I am
going to provide for subscribers yet. However, I am thinking about creating
some useful information about saas product creation not only from design
perspective, but also from development, maybe update subscribers about new
listings added (Although I think this would be little bit bland), also there
are some ideas about growth case studies. So there are a lot of things and I
will try to experiment and see what people who subscribe really like.

